# The Very Best Green Sauce, Recipe, I've ever Tried!



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

If you've been in Houston, for any length of time you will remember the original Ninfa's ... this is their green sauce recipe. https://bay180.mail.live.com/?tid=cmcx1rSFqc5RGV3NidZ18jEg2&fid=flsent Let me know if you like as much, as I did!!!


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Link doesn't work for me...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

This one us supposed to have been in the Chronicle awhile back. It is good stuff and easy to make. http://www.homesicktexan.com/2007/01/salsa-salvation-ninfas-green-sauce.html


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

*so sory...try this...*

http://www.food.com/recipe/ninfas-green-sauce-34965?photo=345952


----------



## jenks13 (Mar 21, 2013)

Appreciate the share. Made some last night, but didn't have green tomatoes so I used half a can of beer... worked out great and tasted amazing.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

jenks13 said:


> Appreciate the share. Made some last night, but didn't have green tomatoes so I used half a can of beer... worked out great and tasted amazing.


Instead of green tomatoes use Tomatillos


----------



## jenks13 (Mar 21, 2013)

BATWING said:


> Instead of green tomatoes use Tomatillos


I did, two extra in fact, but the recipe says green tomatoes as well and they are supposed to add liquid for the simmer.... hence the beer.


----------

